# reemployment/reinstatement & Quinn Bill



## mags555 (Jul 21, 2009)

Does anyone have any information regarding Quinn Bill eligibility for full-time officers who are reinstated or reemployed with a different agency after being laid off??? It is my understanding that these officers may not be eligible for Quinn Bill upon their return to work, but I cannot find any *official* documentation on this. With over 100 officers on the reemployment list (including me) I'm surprised this issue has not been clarified by HRD. Any information on this would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I am guessing that HRD is trying to avoid this


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

It wouldn't be up to HRD. It would be up to the Office of Student Financial Assistance and I wanted to strangle the lady I spoke with for the attitude she was giving me when I was asking questions about the new interpretations. Call them and see if they will give you a straight answer. Number is on the PCIPP website.


----------



## mags555 (Jul 21, 2009)

Good news!!

Just got off the phone with Kate Flanagan, Associate Director of PCIPP. She assured me that laid off officers ARE entitled to Quinn Bill benefits as long as they were hired on a full-time basis prior to July 1, 2009. Upon rehire, whether with their former agency or with a new agency, the officer just needs to obtain a letter from their former agency stating that they were laid off due to lack of funds and it must also include their full-time hire date. This letter must be attached to the paperwork that gets submitted to PCIPP by the new agency.


----------

